# 230 V gegen Erde , Phase gegen Phase 0 V



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Habe ein Verständnisproblem
In einer Verteilung messe ich Phase gegen Erde 230 V
Phase gegen Phase 0 V , sollten eigentlich 400 Volt sein.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## A3Q (15 Oktober 2018)

2x die selbe Phase erwischt?


----------



## Morymmus (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

da das Messgerät ja zu funtionieren scheint würde ich mal auf die Schnelle darauf tippen, das Du L1 gegen L1 misst...


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe einen Dreierblock mit den Phasen L1 , L2 , L3
Egal an welchen "L" ich gehe immer 0 Volt


----------



## Morymmus (15 Oktober 2018)

Ja, aber bist Du sicher, das in der Einspeisung dieses Blocks tatsächlich alle drei Phasen aufgelegt sind?


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Die Anlage läuft seit 20 Jahren , bisher ohne Probleme.
Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein vor 3 Jahren wurde ein Blitzschutz installiert, was passiert denn wenn der defekt ist ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2018)

Sind denn diese Blöcke wirklich L1 - L2 - L3 oder ist es nur ein Verteilerblock für eine Phase?

Ach ja, Morymmus Zitat beachten:


> Ganz kurz ganz hell
> ganz lange ganz dunkel....


----------



## Morymmus (15 Oktober 2018)

Ein Blitzschutz würde bei Spannungsspitzen die Energie ableiten - im Bereich der normalen Netzspannung sollte der keine messbaren Auswirkungen haben - außerdem: was genau sollte da denn passieren, so dass Du dieses Fehlerbild bekämest? Hat der Blitzschutz keinen Durchgang mehr, so beeinflussen sich die Phasen nicht gegenseitig. Hat der Blitzschutz einen Kurzschluss könntest Du auch keine Spannung gegen Erde messen.

Noch ein Gedanke: Hast Du mal die Absicherung der Zuleitung kontrolliert? Ggfs ist da nur noch eine Phase drauf und durch irgendein (defektes) Bauteil Deiner Anlage wird diese Phase auf alle drei Leitungen verteilt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Oktober 2018)

Ist der Messbereich vielleicht überschritten und zeigt das Messgerät neben 0 noch etwas anderes an?


----------



## Hesse (15 Oktober 2018)

Sitzt im Keller evtl nur ein Wechselstromzähler ........


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Noch ein Gedanke: Hast Du mal die Absicherung der Zuleitung kontrolliert? Ggfs ist da nur noch eine Phase drauf und durch irgendein (defektes) Bauteil Deiner Anlage wird diese Phase auf alle drei Leitungen verteilt.


Werde ich probieren, war auch mein Gedanke, aber die Verteilung ist wegen Anlieferung noch nicht erreichbar



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ist der Messbereich vielleicht überschritten und zeigt das Messgerät neben 0 noch etwas anderes an?


Ist mit einem Duspol gemessen


----------



## weißnix_ (15 Oktober 2018)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Absicherung der Zuleitung kontrolliert? Ggfs ist da nur noch eine Phase drauf und durch irgendein (defektes) Bauteil Deiner Anlage wird diese Phase auf alle drei Leitungen verteilt.



Für die *Prüfung* mit einem Duspol oder die Messung mit einem Meßgerät würde für dieses Fehlerbild z.B. schon ein Drehstrom-Steuertrafo genügen (also kein defektes Bauteil).
Und was bedeutet eigentlich:



> die Verteilung ist wegen Anlieferung noch nicht erreichbar



Hat die Maschine keine Einspeiseklemmen und Hauptschalter? 
Hauptschalter aus und an Einspeiseklemmen messen!


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Das bedeutet:
Wir haben heute eine Lieferung Material bekommen , welche zuviel Material angeliefert hat. Da hat unser Staplerfahrer erst einmal alles vor die Verteilung gestellt.
Ist aber schon am wegfahren


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2018)

Soll und darf das auch 400V sein?

z.B. falls von dem Verteiler von "verschiedenen Phasen" Lichtschalter auf eine LOGO! zurückkommen, dann dürfen die nur von der selben Phase sein (230V). Zwischen verschiedenen 230V-Eingängen dürfen keine 400V anliegen.

Harald


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Das darf 400 V sein. Es wird ein Motor Stern/Dreieck betrieben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Oktober 2018)

Die einzige plausible Erklärung ist, dass zwei Phasen ausgefallen sind.



Ist der Motor der einzige größere Verbraucher?
Wie ist der Motorschutz realisiert?
Was für Sicherungen sind wo verbaut?
Welche Sicherungen haben ausgelöst?


----------



## der_iwan (15 Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Morgen kann ich das überprüfen.
Melde mich dann


----------



## der_iwan (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Vielen Dank für Antworten
Der Grund war: Es waren 2 Phasen ausgefallen. (Sicherung raus wegen defekten Motor. Da das Schütz angezogen blieb
kam die komische Messung raus. So etwas habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2018)

Die dritte, noch heile Sicherung hast aber auch mit gewechselt?


----------



## der_iwan (16 Oktober 2018)

Ja, natürlich. Mache eigentlich immer


----------



## Heinileini (16 Oktober 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die dritte, noch heile Sicherung hast aber auch mit gewechselt?


Aber Dagobert! Wir müssen doch sparen - koste es, was es wolle!


----------



## Senator42 (16 Oktober 2018)

es gibt Phasenüberwachungsrelais .
wie lange hast du gesucht ?


----------

